# "Conditioning" Eco-Complete



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi all!!! 

Quick question.

I am switching my substrate to Eco-Complete since I have a few bags laying around unused.

Now, I understand that this product, due to the chemicals in the enclosed solution, screws with your water for a few weeks. Is there a way to accelerate this phase? I am not putting it into my tank immediately, so I do have a little more freedom to manipulate it.

Thanks.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Dump out the water that the substrate is packed in and rinse the eco in a bucket or something similar. This will reduce or possibly eliminate the temporary hardness issues that you usually encounter with eco out of the bag.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

yoink said:


> Dump out the water that the substrate is packed in and rinse the eco in a bucket or something similar. This will reduce or possibly eliminate the temporary hardness issues that you usually encounter with eco out of the bag.


But won't doing what you suggest reduce or eliminate the bacteria present in the water that the substrate is shipped in? Isn't that one of the benefits of using Eco-Complete? I never had any issues with hardness but then again our local water supply is harder than average (not up to the level of liquid rock though).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Just think about this: nitrifying bacteria have a limited life. In fact if you turn off your canister filter and let it sit unused for a day you risk the bacteria dying. So, is it really possible that a sealed bag of substrate that might sit on a dealers shelf for a year could have living usable nitrifying bacteria in it? I really doubt that it is possible, but I have no evidence one way or another.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Just think about this: nitrifying bacteria have a limited life. In fact if you turn off your canister filter and let it sit unused for a day you risk the bacteria dying. So, is it really possible that a sealed bag of substrate that might sit on a dealers shelf for a year could have living usable nitrifying bacteria in it? I really doubt that it is possible, but I have no evidence one way or another.


A most interesting observation. This is something that I overlooked until now. Obviously, I have much to learn.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Just think about this: nitrifying bacteria have a limited life. In fact if you turn off your canister filter and let it sit unused for a day you risk the bacteria dying. So, is it really possible that a sealed bag of substrate that might sit on a dealers shelf for a year could have living usable nitrifying bacteria in it? I really doubt that it is possible, but I have no evidence one way or another.


That is a good point but wouldn't the same apply to those bacteria additives that are supposed to speed up process of cycling (i.e. Stability).


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

gheitman said:


> That is a good point but wouldn't the same apply to those bacteria additives that are supposed to speed up process of cycling (i.e. Stability).


Yes it does. Most are basically worthless although myself and many others have had success with biospira. It is refridgerated though, and has a short shelf life.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm no biologist, but as I understand it bacteria can be put into a state of hibernation using certain chemicals. When added to the tank these chemicals are removed and the bacteria wake up and start working again.

Sam


----------

